

Free Online Book for the Boost C++ Libraries - shin_lao
http://en.highscore.de/cpp/boost/

======
Groxx
Why-oh-why does the right half div have a title attribute? It's overriding all
hover-popups for me. <chapter title> everywhere I pause! * ack __*

That said, looks interesting, I'm saving it for future Boost-related learning.

------
kvs
Is it work in progress? It seems very thin because most of what the book is
covering is in Boost documentation. I only checked out the on-line (HTML)
version. Nevertheless, I do think Boost can use a new book.

~~~
shin_lao
I guess it will depend on the amount of feedback.

------
st3fan
This is really awesome. Contains a lot of good stuff.

I also really like the 'Found an error? Fix it in your browser!' thing they
did. You can edit the document inline and then save it. That is very nice.

